# Horse Show Confusion



## bovesterstrouble21 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a show coming up, and I was wondering if I needed to call ahead and let them know that I would be there. I know I need to call ahead to reserve a stall for the day, but do I need to call ahead just to tell them I'm coming? Sorry if this doesn't make any sense.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Usually no, but when register ahead of time the classes are cheaper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Look at the show bill, sometimes, rarely, but sometimes shows don't accept post entries. It is so much easier for a show secretary, usually a volunteer, to know who is entered ahead of time. And yes, the earlier, the better, most shows have a post entry fee, usually per class.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

For local, open shows, you generally don't have to register ahead of time. Like other said though, check your prize list - that will let you know if there is a date by which entries close, in which case you'd need to get your entries done in advance.


----------

